
Ask HN: How to manage the team when shit goes south? - rahulskn86
Imagine your team is burdened with lot of production fires, not able to spend time learning new things. Team&#x27;s morale is down and everybody is frustrated, while wishing to leave. The product doesn&#x27;t seem super important to upper management as well. What&#x27;s the best thing a manager can do in this situation?<p>Should the manager accept the situation, ask people to work on it and tell that things would get better (even though they are probably not going to be)?<p>Want to hear opinions from engineers and managers.
======
xhgdvjky
organizations need hierarchy so the top and the bottom can communicate via a
chain. you asked how to communicate down the chain. but it sounds like you
should ask how to communicate up the chain.

go to your manager. tell her/him the situation. ask for advice.

if it's unsatisfactory, then judge whether you have a bad boss or whether
everything is fucked. if it's one sub par person, talk to another person who
you are close with about it.

if everything is fucked, quit. don't lie to your reports, but I also wouldn't
say "everything is fucked". but do say you are leaving and say why (politely)
if asked. you want them to have the real context they need to make their own
decisions. but you dont want them to copy your opinions as gospel.

